# Greyed out signal and wifi bar after 4.0.4 update



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So i updated to build 29 of aopk today and i love it but there is one really annoying thing. The Wifi and signal bars are greyed out! im not too worried seeing how it is connected properly and im still getting text and stuff but it just bugs me. When i switch it into text it turns blue but when i revert them back to bars its grey. Is there any way to fix this? i restarted multiple times and no luck


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

The grey bars mean you are not connected to google's servers. Is Gmail, Play Store or Talk working for you?


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> The grey bars mean you are not connected to google's servers. Is Gmail, Play Store or Talk working for you?


Thats the thing its working just fine. I can connect to everything which is why i dont get why its still gray


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

hmm i think i know the problem. This just seems to happen when i restart my phone after backing up from that titanium back up app


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> hmm i think i know the problem. This just seems to happen when i restart my phone after backing up from that titanium back up app


^^ i can confirm this happens when i do a batch systemapp restore on titanium. my solution was , i just started manually picking what i restored (bluetooth pairings, wifi access points, apps)


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

is there anything specific you made sure not to check? any tips would be helpful


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I had same problem after installing b29 and I do not restore anything. A reboot fixed it for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> is there anything specific you made sure not to check? any tips would be helpful


Do not restore any system data. Just apps. Always causes issues.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah ditto restoring system data def causes a lot of problems. If reboots don't work try a reflash and just put on your apps. If a reflash doesn't do it and it continues to be a problem (which is what happened to me) you might have to fastboot back to stock. That's a last case scenario but it should fix it. It probably won't get to that tho.

You might think your Google is working because your emails will load and you can read them, but I promise you if your bars are grey you will not get push Gmail, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, just use TiBa to restore data apps. Restoring system is almost always going to cause crap, even if you are on the same rom.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Do not restore any system data. Just apps. Always causes issues.


THANK YOU!!! lol ok now i know not to do that thank god lol. So if i just make sure not to do that everything should be fine right? and what does restoring the data even do anyways?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only restore data from my calendar and alarm clock apps. Saves me steps at 2 am.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

hmm weird i tried restarting only data from the apps but the same problem still occurs. And something else i noticed is that my gmail app wont even open. It says its not even installed and its not even in the play store =/


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I suggest you do a full wipe and re-flash of the rom and gapps, then when you do your TiBu restore, restore apps only, no data.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> I suggest you do a full wipe and re-flash of the rom and gapps, then when you do your TiBu restore, restore apps only, no data.


hmm ok ill try that. When i go to TIBu it gives me an option to restore app data. Thats the one i want to do only right? just double checking cuz i could of swore i did that a second ago and just got the same exact results 0_0


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

blackguy101 said:


> hmm ok ill try that. When i go to TIBu it gives me an option to restore app data. Thats the one i want to do only right? just double checking cuz i could of swore i did that a second ago and just got the same exact results 0_0


Yes, restore all apps with data


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> Yes, restore all apps with data


No no no no no no no a thousand times NO. App only, NO DATA. That is more than likely what is causing all of your issues in the first place.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yes, restore all apps with data


ok so now triple checking cuz im the biggest freaking flashing noob ever lol. First erase data then cache then davik then reflash aokp 29 then gapps then restore apps with data when phone starts up then after thats done restart phone and if everything looks good from there then just reflash what ever custom rom im doing right? Haha i just really love my phone and i dont want to f it up


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Re-read my post, I told you app only, no data.
> 
> No no no no no no no a thousand times NO. App only, NO DATA. That is more than likely what is causing all of your issues in the first place.


ok wait where are you seeing this option? cuz i dont see the option to only restore apps. The closest thing it says is restore apps with data and the other option is restore system data


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

ok i am a HUUUUGGGGGEEE dumb ass. I see exactly what you are talking about im so sorry i think i got it this time


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


>


Click that, and on the next page hit app only

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

i love you guys it worked thank you :') thank you so much =)


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Why are you telling him not to restore app data. Sorry but as long as its just downloaded apps its fine. I have restored app data for market downloaded apps for year's. Otherwise games and stuff suck because you would have to start over every time.

The system data is where the problem is occurring. You would basically be restoring data from another rom which is bad.


----------

